
Gotcha: Taking phishing to a whole new level - ve55
https://medium.com/intigriti/gotcha-taking-phishing-to-a-whole-new-level-72eda9e30bef
======
ve55
This is an example implementation of
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/288280540_Tell_Me_A...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/288280540_Tell_Me_About_Yourself_The_Malicious_CAPTCHA_Attack)

